# Bimini Twists



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,
I like to use bimini twists for bass, bream and all my braided line fishing. Looking at many different books i copy the instructions but the twist part always slides down to undo itself. can anyone help me. to combat the prolems i incorporate all of the mthods to snugly lock the twist tight.
thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, try a plait. Back when I used to take my game fishing very seriously, it was the only double we would use as it offered 100% of breaking strain when properly tied.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I mean when you join fireline to flouro. Plaits are too hard :? :? (sorry scotty!!!) 
great to se some people can reply within hours!!!


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

For heavier lines, try using the unit-knot. Double the braid over prior to tying to the mono or Fluoro. Then also MUST double the number of wraps in the braid.
I always run my leader strength to double the braking strain of the main line, this is used extensively on the rocks. I would use about 2 or three turns of the mono and about 8 turns of the braid.

When working with the lighter mono and braid, I tie a bimini double first and then join this to the mono via the uni knot.

Sorry of it sound confusing.

Mike


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

When tying the bimini, put the rod in a holder, then put tension on the whole lot by pulling the line & place the bottom loop around your toe. That way your twists are under tension and don't come undone as easy. Then as you twist back down over the top, tie a little half hitch over one side of the loop, little half hitch over other strand of the loop, then 1-3 half hitch over both strands.

It took me ages to try and figure out the drawings/pics/books, but a mate showed me this way and was tying them after about 3 minutes. Really easy


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

As fisherdan said, it's the easiest and best method. I haven't had a pulled knot ever since.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What the other guys said but I only bimini on braid.

I know landbased longtail blokes who reckon 72 turn biminis on 50lb are unbreakable. I've found 35 turns works just as well off the yak but I've never caught a longtail off the stones so its a dumb comparison.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXxaI9AAAA9fgAAQQAOAEAEAEAAv796gIABoNU9Q2oNqNoI2p6mGqn+k1Hqn6ob0U20p6CTI2lfwSVjUUhl7Y3TNCeqPaeldSgCig2BgNT5b+ODbB63q4/WXBrdcsE+XTIffgRjUIo8mKIEEhE0XruO+bD3MvyY0FDAwaVYEPrJcZZfrSjJs/8XckU4UJB8WiPQA


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

fishinswing said:


> As fisherdan said, it's the easiest and best method. I haven't had a pulled knot ever since.


Hey don't bring me into this!! I've got no idea what I'm tying!!!!! But they're holdin"!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a few,

http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html

Regards,
Brian


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I almost always use an Albright for connecting Spectra to Fluorocarbon or mono. I've only had a couple of knots fail in over five years of using the Albright. I usually put at least 20-25 turns on the Spectra and I'm very careful to keep even pressure on the lines as I tighten it up. The Albright is a very smooth, compact knot and it casts well. 
I've tried using a uni-to-uni on occasion with mixed results. I haven't had the uni-to-uni fail, but it is harder for me to tie when using heavy fluoro.


----------

